# Who is the best (and worst) cow villager? 🐄



## Wolfieocelot (Feb 24, 2021)

There are only 4 cows, and for a rare species, its pretty...underwhelming, but here are my picks:

BEST: Tipper. Had her on my old island. I grew to love her and her little catchphrase. Shes great 

WORST: Norma. Her hair just does not cut it for me... it looks really weird on her...  also the normal personality is kinda bland imo.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 24, 2021)

patty is my favourite because she is so cute, i also love tipper and norma so the worst for me would have to be naomi

idk why i hate naomi, maybe i'll like her in the future but for now she's my least favourite


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 24, 2021)

I haven't had any cow villagers yet, but I think Patty is the most interesting.


----------



## nordskjev (Feb 24, 2021)

Best: Tipper. She looks great and I adore her natural design!
Worst: Naomi. I'm not a fan of her, I don't like her design actually. I remember that I had her in my ACNL town once.


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 24, 2021)

I really like Tipper's design as well as Norma. I'd totally take on either of them! I've never actually seen Patty in the game but she seems nice too. For the worst, Naomi is not my favorite. Nothing against her, but the design just doesn't jive with me. Unfortunate color combos and odd hair choices ruin so many otherwise great villagers.


----------



## Snek (Feb 24, 2021)

Best: Tipper
She looks like the classic dairy cow. Surprised there are only 4 cows. 

Worst: Naomi
I don't know what to say...everything about her just clashes with everything


----------



## JemAC (Feb 24, 2021)

I voted for Tipper as I like her design and how it resembles the species really well, also she's snooty so she has the best personality to me. I do also like Norma and Patty as they both look quite sweet, though I wish Patty's design looked more like a highland cow as she's the right colour for them.

My least favourite is Naomi, I think her blue colouring is nice but I really dislike her eyes - not sure if her eyes are red or if it's just make-up but she always reminds me of a demon cow.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2021)

Absolutely loved Tipper when I had her! Her design is a classic and her home is really great, inside and out. I’ve never been as sad for a villager moving out in NH than her.

None of the cows are unappealing. Least favorite would be Naomi, just because she’s a bit on the bright side compared to the other three.


----------



## cocoacat (Feb 24, 2021)

Tipper! She's classic. I liked her so much I even traded for her amiibo a few years back. Always wanted to make a farm town with all the less popular barnyard animals... they don't get enough love.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 24, 2021)

Naomi is my favorite. Honestly, I really like all of the cows and I think they have cute designs, but Naomi has such a unique design that I quite like.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 24, 2021)

Aww poor naomi. I really think the cows are mostly fine. There are so few of them that you end up seeing them too much on your island hopping excursions, and I really don’t understand why they are a separate species from the bulls (unlike say they deer, where the males have antlers and the females don’t but they are still treated as one species.

I have never had a cow on my island, and none of them are a top favorite of mine, though it is hard to say it is the species when there are only 4 designs. I’ve considered inviting all three before and generally like them more than I like any of the bulls (I tend to like more female villagers and more of the female personalities anyway)

Naomi is almost cute to me...but as others have mentioned her eyes are so strange. It makes me think of pink eye, or that she is a zombie. But I also really hope someone will choose her as their favorite.


----------



## oranje (Feb 24, 2021)

Naomi is my favorite cow because I really like her bright colors!  She looks like she'd be a high-end fashion designer, which suites her snooty personality well.  I also like Tipper and Norma! 

The only cow I don't like as much is Patty. She's just a little too bland for my tastes.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 24, 2021)

Tipper! She was a visitor at my campsite, but I didn't invite her because I already had two Snooties. I regret it and think about her often. Norma's pretty cute, too.


----------



## Bugs (Feb 24, 2021)

I like Tipper and Norma quite a lot. Cows are one of my favourite animals so it's nice to have Tipper just being a cow


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 24, 2021)

id say patty is the best. noami is definitely the worst, i just really dislike her design and personality. she’s just odd.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 24, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I can't pick a favourite, I love all four of them equally, they all stand out to me!


----------



## Licorice (Feb 24, 2021)

Tipper and Patty are both so cute ughhh. I’d have to go with Tipper though. Naomi is kind of meh though. I don’t care for her color scheme.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Feb 24, 2021)

I hated Naomi's look at first, but I met her on a mystery island and finally took her back home and I'm very happy with her! I love her blue colour, it's original and cute! The other cows are nice too, maybe not Tipper (I dislike her eyes) but Norma is really cute!


----------



## t3llusagi (Feb 24, 2021)

Best: Tipper, she's a classic cow and really cute

Worst: was gonna say patty only bc she REFUSED to leave my island of five months, but I think she ties with norma who I wanted but mixed up with ursala somehow and I haven't like her since.


----------



## Plume (Feb 24, 2021)

Best: Tipper! Everything about her. Perfect cow.

I like all of the cows, but I guess I'll say that the worst, design-wise, is Patty.

Carrot from Animal Crossing e+ is super cute and I wish she had returned for ACNH!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 24, 2021)

*I have Norma in my village right now, but Tipper is probably the best cow. I love how she looks, I just wish she wasn’t a snooty villager is all. I’m not a fan of any of the other cows sadly. *


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 24, 2021)

The best is Norma. I like her coloring and her face design.

The worst is Naomi. Her colors clash and I hate her bright red lips.


----------



## moonlights (Feb 24, 2021)

Best: Tipper - she's a classic AC villager. I probably wouldn't have her on my island though.

Worst: Naomi - horrible design and I've ran into her way too many times while island hopping.


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 24, 2021)

My favorite Cow villager is Naomi because her blue coloration and makeup make her visually distinct and interesting. Her eyes just being black doesn't really look that great, but otherwise she's good. 

I'd probably have to say Tipper is my least favorite of the Cows. I like that she has the Holstein Friesian coloration commonly associated with dairy cows, but I don't really like her eyes.


----------



## Globes216 (Feb 24, 2021)

My favourite is Patty just because I have some great memories with her in New Leaf and my least favourite is probably Naomi. Something about her design is really off to me and I dont like her haircut


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 24, 2021)

Best: Norma. She's pleasant-looking.

Worst is by FAR Naomi.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 24, 2021)

Tipper totally rocks.

Although I don't have her on my island, she's been a favorite since WW.

She's just so sassy!


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 24, 2021)

I voted for Patty and Naomi because I've had them both as villagers and I've enjoyed them both equally. Patty was really sweet and I loved how she just seemed like a normal cow. Naomi is very bright and unique, but that's kind of what I love about her too.


----------



## Faux (Feb 24, 2021)

Tipper > Norma ( cute until you see the back of her hair tbh ) > Naomi > Patty, design wise.


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2021)

my personal favourites are norma and tipper! i always run into them while island hopping and they’re so precious. haven’t invited either of them yet, though, but i’m definitely going to be inviting norma next time i see her. she’s so, so cute and i regret passing her up so many times. :’) 

i actually don’t hate any of the cows but i think naomi’s my least favourite. she’s not awful _at all_ but there’s definitely other villagers that i like more.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 25, 2021)

Norma reminds me of a strawberry cow  they're all adorable though


----------



## Moonlight. (Feb 25, 2021)

norma is best cow because she reminds me of strawberry milk

worst cow is naomi because she likes showing up several times everytime i character hunt


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 26, 2021)

Tipper is the best cow. She is one of the best snooty villagers really, and she has a cute and simple design. She is also really sweet and protective over you, and on my old island she was really friendly with everyone. I actually miss her a lot. 

I am indifferent to the rest of the cows really.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh this is easy lol

Best: Tipper~ why? She's a classic Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons moo-moo cow    not only that but she's been close to my heart since my earliest days playing WW

Worst: Naomi~ why? Too much makeup  why do some girls insist on hiding their natural good looks behind layers of gunk?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 26, 2021)

Best: Norma - not really into cows, but if I had to pick one she would be my favorite. Her design isn’t half bad.

worst - Patty. She was a random move in on NH.. I did not like her design at all and was quick to move her out.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 26, 2021)

Norma is the best cow. She is so cute and lived in two (out of my 4) towns.


----------



## maria110 (Feb 27, 2021)

I keep finding Naomi on mystery islands and I don't like her color scheme.  Bright blue is not a favorite for me.  I've had Norma on my islands 2 or 3 times but never earned her photo since to me, she's kind of boring compared to other normal villagers.  She's very sweet though.  I haven't encountered the other cows yet.


----------



## NeighborNoon (Feb 27, 2021)

Norma is precious~ She was one of my first five villagers. I let her move out, but if I had more than ten villager slots I wouldn't have let her go. I actually love that she has little pigtails down the back of her head, I think it adds interest to her (plain, but cute) design. Her pastel pink color scheme is very pleasant and easy on the eyes. And the furniture she required to move in was very tasteful, don't know if it's the same every time but I appreciated learning the recipes.


----------



## bleached (Feb 28, 2021)

Naomi is favourite because she feels like the only interesting cow villager :'] I also love her colours - so pretty.
My least favourite is Tipper because she feels too bland. Just a cow.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 1, 2021)

Aww I love the cow villagers! I was shocked to see they only have four designs total. I think they're a bit underrated honestly. That being said I feel like I have both Patty and Tipper in my second New Leaf town at the minute, lol. 

Out of the four my favourite is Patty, I think! I do also really love Tipper but between the Snooty & Peppy personalities I just find the Peppy ones to be really endearing. I think Patty is such a sweetheart and I really like her design but I do also love Tipper! Norma also looks super sweet but I've never had her before so that gives the edge to Patty in my book!

My least favourite is probably Naomi because I just really don't enjoy when there's makeup on the villagers. I feel like the last couple threads like this I've answered all my least favourites have been the ones with makeup on, lol.


----------



## piske (Mar 1, 2021)

I’m a fan of Tipper! I’d like to have her on my island actually, but I don’t like her new outfit, I want her rainbow tank back!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 1, 2021)

My favourite has to be Patty because I had her in my wild world town back when I was like 6. So I don’t remember that many villagers from then, she is some of the few.
My least favourite is Naomi, I never really liked her and I think she looks a bit creepy.


----------

